# HR racing vs. HR training?



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

When racing I'll avg 166hr for a 1.5 hour race. In a 3 hour race I'll avg 156.

When training I start dying at 160 and just cant keep going at 170.

What HR should I use for my LT. 

Racing seems to be my best training.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Do a 30min TT...go hard the whole way, but pick a pace that you can make the entire 30minutes at. Take the avg HR of the last 20 minutes. That should get you close to your LT Heartrate. Train at 85-95% of that for your longer intervals and 100-105% for shorter ones....


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's the simple answer: don't put it on your bike during races.

Do the above for training, but keep it off the bike for racing. HR is useless in a race.


----------



## wfrogge (Mar 5, 2007)

iliveonnitro said:


> Here's the simple answer: don't put it on your bike during races.
> 
> Do the above for training, but keep it off the bike for racing. HR is useless in a race.


Unless you are racing a TT then (assuming you dont have a power meter) you can use it to pace your effort. If its a pack style race than either is pretty much useless unless you are in a break or chasing (front or back) and need to pace yourself.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I would put it on for racing, but put the computer in your jersey pocket or hide the HR output. You will be suprised how you can exceed your pre-defined limits.....


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

The Flash said:


> I would put it on for racing, but put the computer in your jersey pocket or hide the HR output. You will be suprised how you can exceed your pre-defined limits.....


All my racing exceeds my pre-defined limits. In a 5min on, 5min off intervals I hit the mid 160's heart rate and feel like dying. In a race IM doing that for a hour and a half.


----------

